# Caught a Turtle not Black Drum while crossing Chesapeake Bay from Breezy Point to Sto



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I got turtled while crossing Chesapeake Bay, MD. I headed for Stone Rock from Breezy Point Marina to fish for Black Drum. I had many self rescue practice with the sail mounted on the kayak. But this was the first real self-rescue while kayak sailing\trolling.

I hope there is good info on the video for the current and future kayakers:

http://www.youtube.com/user/comeonfish01#p/a/u/0/tWN8XI37rT4

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

*Sorry you turtled Joe*

Glad you came out OK Joe , all that practice paied off. Like you said leash everything or make it floatable. After our practice that sat I went to a sealable bin for my storeage well .

See you next time
jerry


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

O Shin Rin said:


> Glad you came out OK Joe , all that practice paied off. Like you said leash everything or make it floatable. After our practice that sat I went to a sealable bin for my storeage well .
> 
> See you next time
> jerry


Velcro strap\Bungee cord rod leash works pretty well. Let me know when you go to Eastern Shore. 

Joe


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

ComeOnFish said:


> Velcro strap\Bungee cord rod leash works pretty well. Let me know when you go to Eastern Shore.
> 
> Joe


Went last Sunday didn't catch anything but one bunker 
Just started the new job so I'm going to be limited on my fishing till I get cuaght up on bills 
Alot of crabs to be had tho.

jerry

Oh and Tripp's buddy turtled and lots everything, first time in a yak


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

O Shin Rin said:


> Went last Sunday didn't catch anything but one bunker
> Just started the new job so I'm going to be limited on my fishing till I get cuaght up on bills
> Alot of crabs to be had tho.
> 
> ...


I have to send them my home made rod leashes, I think.

Joe


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

Glad you are ok Joe.

Mike


----------



## tripp (Apr 6, 2010)

lol when we got back we checked and all he lost was his two fishing poles. the most important thing for fishing right? they were the only thing not strapped in. guess we will learn as we go. I prob should have let him ride the big game but he said he felt comfortable in the prowler 15. we did go out saturday evening for a practice run and he said he felt comfortable in it. good thing from losing the rods is we went last night and i ended up buying three more and he added two more to the collection! :fishing:


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

sorry to see you didn't make it across the bay Joe. i was a little worried when you told me you were heading over to stone rocks but you have a lot more experience with open water than i do. what you call calm i call borderline especially the 2-3' chop going over the shoals to the green can. sorry you lost all that stuff but its stuff and not you. 

its weird that you were saying that it would be bad to turtle with the hatch open when you were opening the front hatch to get your pants before heading off for the far east.

heading for the Severn Saturday morning let me know if you want to meet up, the rip rap around greenbury point should be good for some LT rock.


----------

